# Great Value Headphones



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi All

As with last time Play.com are doing killer deals on headphones with limited numbers. Best value seems to be Goldring NS1000 Active Noise Reduction Cancelling Headphones normally Â£160 but selling for Â£49.99 :thumbup:

They do this about twice a year and I've had some great deals on headphones before. Link for anyone that is interested below. Lots of others at good prices such as the Skull Candy ones.

I've no connection with Play.com just highlighting what I think could be of interest to some on here.

Cheers

Alasdair

Goldring Deal


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

+1 on the Goldring NS1000. I have a set I got from Play and they're cracking. :thumbsup:

They're actually better than the Â£300 BOSE equivalents in one crucial way - if the battery goes flat you can switch off the noise cancelling and still use them - the BOSE are dead without a battery.

A good companion purchase to these is a pair of AAA rechargeable batteries + USB charger for a fiver all in off Amazon.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Alas said:


> Hi All
> 
> As with last time Play.com are doing killer deals on headphones with limited numbers. Best value seems to be Goldring NS1000 Active Noise Reduction Cancelling Headphones normally Â£160 but selling for Â£49.99 :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Great heads up mate, cheers.











Retronaut said:


> ...if the battery goes flat you can switch off the noise cancelling and still use them - the BOSE are dead without a battery...


Rich, you have just answered the very question on my mind. Good man.

Howie


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Did you end up buying some Goldrings Howie?


----------

